# 5 Weeks without power after an ice storm



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Last year, lots of people lost power in Toronto area after a particularly nasty ice storm, interesting article on this subject.

http://m.thestar.com/#/article/news...fter_ice_storm_was_a_learning_experience.html


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

A few years ago when hurricane Isaac blew through here we lost power for 6 weeks. Summer time in New Orleans is no fun without A/C!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

We were trying out our Kerosene heater when the neighbors showed up on our poarch wanting to borrow my tools. He came in and looked at the heater and asked what the hell is that for. I responded "backup heat" and he said "you have a propane furnace, a wood furnace, and a generator, what the hell do you need that for?" 

Double redundant backup heat. Was my answer.


This is the same guy who has been up to my house to take showers and get water when the power is out. After having went down with my generator to power up his house he has recently got his own.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Oddcaliber said:


> A few years ago when hurricane Isaac blew through here we lost power for 6 weeks. Summer time in New Orleans is no fun without A/C!


Sweet! A Gulf Coaster!
We did 12 days with out power after IKE hit Houston. Then the power came on. Everyone went out and restocked their refrigerators. About three hours later - POOF. No Juice. All that food went to waste because we went another 2 days with out power.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

These are the things that conv=cern me. I have plenty of heat sources, I need a generator and a transfer switch.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

All the hurricanes I've encountered over the years seven days is the worst without electric. As those in the south, especially Gulf Coast, know, after a hurricane its hot & humid. So a backup generator is smart. Plus there is the food you might otherwise loose. And there are a lot like me, no electricity means no well pump so no water.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

alterego said:


> We were trying out our Kerosene heater when the neighbors showed up on our poarch wanting to borrow my tools. He came in and looked at the heater and asked what the hell is that for. I responded "backup heat" and he said "you have a propane furnace, a wood furnace, and a generator, what the hell do you need that for?"
> 
> Double redundant backup heat. Was my answer.
> 
> This is the same guy who has been up to my house to take showers and get water when the power is out. After having went down with my generator to power up his house he has recently got his own.


That has to be the most annoying thing ever, next time he asks to take a shower at you place ask him why he needs to take a shower? Then if he asks to borrow any tools tell him it requires a deposit.

Grade A loser.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

We typically lose power in the winter up in the northern portion of the people's republic of New York. The worst time of year really, everything freezes and being without electricity can be a death sentence. We have a propane furnace and propane heaters ( one of them is a wall mounted version). We have a 7000 watt generator and it will run for 19 hours on 12 gallons of gas at a full load. So it is really important for us to have full propane tanks and 40 gallons of gasoline in the garage with full tanks in the vehicles. I figure we can make it without power for a while before I get concerned. The longest we have been without power has been 3 days.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

dsdmmat said:


> We have a 7000 watt generator and it will run for 19 hours on 12 gallons of gas at a full load.


I have a 3500 Watt champion generator.. I use it to power the usual- fridg, lights, ac as need, tv etc... it will run 12 hours on a tank of gas


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Electric power companies, will send line crews to whatever area that has a electric disaster even several states away, they do it all the time. The power would be off much much longer if they didn't. Say what you want about the greedy power companies, but that is pretty good in my book.
I have a portable generator, and backup heat source, I suggest everyone should.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Sweet! A Gulf Coaster!
> We did 12 days with out power after IKE hit Houston. Then the power came on. Everyone went out and restocked their refrigerators. About three hours later - POOF. No Juice. All that food went to waste because we went another 2 days with out power.


Yup..one week without power. We had a heck of a neighborhood bbq before the food went bad. Strange about Ike was the weather was cool afterwards. Rare with a hurricane. We were prepared but there were always lessons to learn.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Yup..one week without power. We had a heck of a neighborhood bbq before the food went bad. Strange about Ike was the weather was cool afterwards. Rare with a hurricane. We were prepared but there were always lessons to learn.


I have a tri-fuel genset that will run the entire house except the main ac. The genset is connected to the natural gas line and via a bypass to the main breaker. When it's running the external breaker is tuned off so I don't feed power back out. For ac I have a few window units for comfort. All run by the generator. The main risk for me is hurricanes so that's my set up. I run my generator monthly to make sure everything is working.


----------



## CrossbowJoe (Dec 21, 2014)

Da gubment gonna hep ya. That's your voting rights in action. When it crumbles, you have the right to say...."We got screwed!!"
Then you sue the Federal Re4serve...and make a bundle. These guys will cave and pay you millions!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep in mind that the N. Korea is going to be looking for a way to get back at us for the movie "The Interview" now that Sony is releasing it. Trying to cut out power will probably be high on their list this Christmas season.

Just for safety I'm topping off the charge on my batteries.


----------

